# Need help on book selections



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

This is a list of the books ive read (at least what i can remember off the top off my head):

All Gaunts Ghosts
All Horus Heresy
Eisenhorn Omnibus
Ravenor Omnibus
Blood Angels Omnibus and Red Fury
Ultramarines Omnibus and Killing Ground
Storm of Iron
Angels of Darkness
Last Chancers Omnibus
Space Wolf Omnibus 1, Wolfblade, Sons of Fenris, and Wolf's Honour
Lord of the Night
Imperial Guard Omnibus Vol. 1
Grey Knight Omnibus

And im currently reading the first Caiphas Cain Omnibus.

My dilemma is it wont take me long at all to finish that Cain book (and the ones after it) and i dont know what to get next. What are some other series or solo BL books you think are worth getting? You think i should go into WHFB books? If so, which? Thnx in advance.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Have you considered reading outside of BL? A step away will give you some fresh air from you typical reading. Not to say BL is bad stuff, I'm an avid reader my self.

More BL:

Let The Galaxy Burn - Good Shorts by many authors
BOOM Comics - WHFB and 40k graphic novels

Non BL:

Ender's Game - Kids trained for real combat from age six
Starship Troopers - Robot suits, spaceships, killer bugs, what else do you need?
Armor - more robot suits and killer bugs
Aliens Trilogy - there are books, way better than the films
Snowcrash - cyber hacker ninja pizza delivery man The Deliverator!!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

My suggestion for BL books would be:

WH40k:
Ice Guard: By steve lyons
Gun Heads: (i forget the author...)

WHFB:
Heldenhammer: (or the whole Sigmar set)

hope this helps 

:drinks:,

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

If you can find _Xenology_, go for it immediately. It's a graphic novel/art book-ish thing, yes, but it is still...marvelous. It's by Simon Spurrier, too, so it has the same manic insanity captured in _Lord of the Night_.

_Faith and Fire_ is a solid book, and, if you're into picking through a few sub-par entries, I'd go for _Planetkill_ and _Heroes of the Space Marines_ too. I haven't read _Let the Galaxy Burn_, but have heard good things about that veritable omnibus of short stories.

If you're going to branch into Fantasy (which I heartily recommend), everybody will - with good reason - push you towards Gotrek and Felix, but I can't help but feel that _The Witch Hunter Omnibus_ captures the superstition, paranoia, and darkness overshadowing the Empire in a slightly more compelling and impacting manner. Other WHF to keep an eye out for is the Florin and Lorenzo books (the omnibus, _The Burning Shore_, whichever you so desire), _The Wine of Dreams_ (which is spectacular in its depiction of the southern Empire), The Ambassador Chronicles, the Brunner Books (which will soon be collated into an omnibus), and, if you don't mind a departure from strict canon, but want a good laugh, try the Blood Bowl books.

Also, I see one terrible hole in that list of the works that you have read. WHERE IS THE FARRER? The only story of his there would be "After De'shea", in _Tales of Heresy_. Some of his works are criticized, such as "After De'shea" and, in _Planetkill_, "Seven Views of Uhlguth's Passing". This is not without reason - Farrer does not flinch from the brutality, grimness, darkness, and outright insanity of the 40k universe.

Farrer's Shira Calpurnia books (_Legacy_, _Crossfire_, and _Blind_) are the most convincing depictions of the Arbites and Imperial justice that I have seen, period. The protagonist is a woman who is, to paraphrase the words of one of her fellow Arbites, "a stone cold bitch that would show mercy only if the Emperor himself rose from the Throne and told her too - and even then, she wouldn't be happy with it." The books are, however, rather difficult to find. Fortunately, an Omnibus of them called _Enforcer_ will be coming out soon!


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

cool thnx peeps.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

As an extension of that: BL just posted up the cover for Enforcer on their Facebook page.











OHHHH YEEEEES!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

oooh... me likey


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I've been having joygasms ever since it got posted up.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

thats...a little odd...but i can understand why :laugh:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If you do branch into WHFB novels then I suggest the Vampire Wars Omnibus, Geneive Omnibus and Blackhearts Omnibus.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Emperor's Mercy: A Bastion Wars Novel (I think this is what it is called) Is a a good WH40K book, the only BL book that i've read in fact. :grin:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh crap I forgot to say...

Dark Disciple and Dark Apostle are very good books from the Word Bearers perspective.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

Good call Baron, Dark Apostle and Dark Disciple are nice reads.

I would also like to suggest;

Brothers of the Snake (very cool chapter of Space Marines)
Salamander
Courage and Honour
Daemon World


----------

